# Need parts help. Ford 100/120/140 Battery and Gear box covers



## biggmack2001 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello all
I have a 1967 Ford 120 tractor and am trying to get it prepared for plowing this winter. I was wondering if anyone had a Battery Box and Gear Box cover that I can purchase. Condition isnt an issue unless its rotted through. I plan on repainting next spring. Any help from any members or a step in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks: Mac


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Ebay has quite a few used parts listed for a 120. You might try to contact the seller to determine if he has what you want. Also search ebay for a 110 and 140.


----------



## biggmack2001 (Aug 25, 2012)

sixbales said:


> Ebay has quite a few used parts listed for a 120. You might try to contact the seller to determine if he has what you want. Also search ebay for a 110 and 140.


Tried that . This is a last ditch effort.
Thanks: Mac


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Early Ford lawn and garden tractors were manufactured by Jacobsen. Later Gilson and then Toro became the supplier. You might be able to find what you need on a old Jacobsen riding mower???


----------

